# Anyone in Monterey, CA area?



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Would love to get together for play date if you are interested =) Anyone from the Monterey area??


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

We live in San Jose


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

I wish!! Monterrey/Carmel is one of my favorite vacation spots!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I wish too! I love it there! We spent part of our honeymoon in Monterey/Carmel. Would love to go back someday!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

=) we love to take our dogs to the beach here, now its warm, we have our summer for 2 weeks haha =) Indy, do you ever come down this way?


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

We actually went to a beach near Pacific Grove a few weeks back & brought Indy & the kids. We have only had Indy 4 months. Dont get down there though much maybe once/twice a year.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

indysmum said:


> We actually went to a beach near Pacific Grove a few weeks back & brought Indy & the kids. We have only had Indy 4 months. Dont get down there though much maybe once/twice a year.


Did Indy have a blast??? Our dogs love the beach =)
Next time you are in the area, let me know and we can all meet up!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes Indy loves the beach especially that one as there where rock pools, & rocks to climb on & the water was still. For about 2 hours we were the only ones on the beach LOL


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Ant's kinda down that way.


----------



## Mara (Jun 24, 2005)

*Monterey*



Nicci831 said:


> Would love to get together for play date if you are interested =) Anyone from the Monterey area??


Millie and I are in Salinas! She is 7yrs and would love to meet I think another GR.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have been meeting up with a couple other Golden owners at a Giant Pumpkin patch in Salinas before Halloween. If you are interested in coming PM me and I can give you the details. We call it "Pumpkin Picking with Gold".


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> I have been meeting up with a couple other Golden owners at a Giant Pumpkin patch in Salinas before Halloween. If you are interested in coming PM me and I can give you the details. We call it "Pumpkin Picking with Gold".


Now that's a calendar photo!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

You know everyone in that pic Kim. Me with Erin and JOY, Blake ,of Golden town fame and his two boyz Reno(RB) and Pele and Phyllis, Lacey and Logan's Mom and of course Ralph the Corgi. That is where Phyllis got the giant pumpkins she used in the picture that is this October's pic on the GRRR calendar. It is really alot of fun. Should have even more from GRiC this year.


----------



## Mara (Jun 24, 2005)

*Pumpkin Patch Salinas*

Hi Clair would love to meet up at the Pumpkin Patch, the one on Reservation Road? Or another one ? Don't know what PM means so answering on the thread. Would love come for the meet up. Where, when ?? Can you post on the thread or let me know through the thread what PM wait PM Personal Message??? Duh Still don't know how yet,


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Click on Claire's Friend and you will see several options- view public profile,
send a private message (PM) to Claires friend. Good luck


----------

